# Running away/Recall



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ruby is over 9 months old now and is becoming more secure/independent. I think we may be entering the "I don't want to listen to you" phase. Here's a little backstory...

We live next to a very busy road. Our house is right next to the neighborhood entrance, so it would be really easy for Ruby to run out into the road via our yard. When Ruby was younger, I would bring her out onto my front porch and yard with me unleashed to water the flowers or fetch a package from the front step, etc. She wouldn't leave my side and would come right back in when I called her. I could also tell her "let's go bye bye" and she'd run out of the backyard gate when I'd open it and then wait by the car door to be let in. 

Just recently, when she's off leash she has started to stray from our yard and run away from us. When I realized she wasn't sticking to us like glue anymore, I stopped letting her out into the unfenced areas of our yard without a leash on. Because of the fact that we live so close to the road, I just don't want to take any chances.

Earlier last week my husband took her to go get the mail in our car. He didn't realize that she'll run away now, so he just let her out of the car thinking she'd run back into the house like she used to. Instead she ran away from him and would NOT come. We do not chase her, because we know that'd just cause her to run further away. I had to run into the house and grab her favorite treat and show her the bag to get her to come to us. The whole time I was frantic that she'd run into the street and get hit by a car. The same thing happend yesterday when my father in law accidentally left the back gate open and I let her out to potty not realizing the gate was open.

Ruby has good recall when we're off leash on trails and in the house, so I don't understand why she won't come to us when she's escaped our backyard. Obviously we aren't going to give her any opportunities anymore to run out into the street, but accidents do happen. I need to figure out a way to train her to 1) NOT leave our yard without us and 2)Come to us when called, no matter what. 

For those more experienced with training I'd love to get some advice on how to accomplish these two things. Thank you, thank you!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

The simple answer is you actually know how to fix this already. The key however, is control. As an example; there is a water retarding basin on one of our regular walking routes. It is storm water run off and for some reason seams to get a lot of effluent in it. Problem is, it is a beautiful looking area, surrounded by reeds and of course the obligatory Ducks and European Coots. So the dogs are just chomping at the bit to get in and get those birds. 

I just focussed every time we got near it. Recalling the dogs and giving the wait command. Which means an off lead heal for them. It's about preparing the dog and you being focussed as you take pup out. Watch pup. When you see those signs that mean I want to wander over there, correct gently till pup heels. Use the same method you used to make pup heel whatever that was. 

9 months sounds about right for the first Teen stage, so while I would start to work on it, I wouldn't be too concerned in terms of behaviour. It's pretty normal in my eyes. 

Practice, practice, practice. Repeat, repeat, repeat. Pup will get it.


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Do you want the good news first or the bad?
Bad news...
.. It's gonna take time,a long time.. training doesn't happen overnight :-\
The good news.. V's learn so quick 
Every time you go through any door you make your dog wait.
Especially the main door outside.until they are calm,and given the command- ok/come on/let's go- they have to learn they do not go through til told to. Same goes for getting in and out of the car,through a gate etc.. 
If necessary leash her, if she moves a step without your release command,you go back in and close the door. 
My first v,Poppy ,was a terrible door dasher when she first came to us ( at 9 months). I must admit I did shut the front door one time :-\ there was a ding dong on the bell a few moments later ( no ,it wasn't the dog!! ;D) but someone passing by who saw poppy sat against the front door waiting to be let back in. 
I'm not advising that option! I live in very quiet spot so no risk 
from traffic,but I'm just saying, when you cut the buzz of emotion out of the equation,the game loses interest. 
It's easy for me to tell you what to do,but it's so much harder to actually do it,every door,every day! 
Two years later! I can leave outside doors open and the dogs don't go outside.
I suit up for work( waterproofs ,boots,and whistle) go to the door ,pick up my bundle of leads,and the three dogs stand quietly whilst I leash them and walk through 
the door calmly. 
Good luck!


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Kiya is the same mostly when a squirrel enters the yard. I got a 20' lead and work on leave it (for the squirrel) and come! I make sure I have a pocket full of treats when she comes to me. I did have to stop a car coming down the street when she was in chase mode. I hope too it gets better!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

9 months old is ready for training, problem solved. 
Long walks and constant drilling will ensure reliable results. 
Always start with no distractions and add one or two distractions only when reliable. 
Start in the back yard and only work on recalls, when that is reliable ads distractions and work again. 

Not rocket science just takes patience and some calm energy. 

Oh, never become angry at the dog, counterproductive.


----------

